# Backyard Beeyard



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Hopefully you're outside city limits, if someone complains you're in multiple violations. Other than that, nice pics and watch out for ants.


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

Not city anymore. But I made sure the only neighbor that sees the hives is ok with that.
Ants already attacked my hives once. Made my bees very angry and defensive.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Cool, keep us posted on how they do, looks like a good area.


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

The one with the white cover is my potential 3 Deep hive.
I have read some literature on 3 DEEP setup. I just dont want them to tip over.


----------



## Andrey Limonchenko (Mar 29, 2013)

Why are you pointing them at the fence?


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

Some city beekeepers recommend doing that so they fly up and establish a higher flight path.
I also have a 3 year old daughter, with this setup she can walk to the around the back of the hives with no issues. 

They still get the morning sun and afternoon shade, but less space is taken by bees flying around.

For some reason the one with landing boards are doing better.


----------



## Andrey Limonchenko (Mar 29, 2013)

Understand. Seeing them fly I do believe that a 6-10 ft space in front of a hive is good to have for their "landing strip".

Sometimes I wish my 4 year old would get stung! One time I caught him trying to swat them on the landing board with a stick! And another time I was doing a full inspection, all suited-up and my two year old came over and watched the whole thing, while holding my leg!


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

Andrey Limonchenko said:


> Understand. Seeing them fly I do believe that a 6-10 ft space in front of a hive is good to have for their "landing strip".
> 
> Sometimes I wish my 4 year old would get stung! One time I caught him trying to swat them on the landing board with a stick! And another time I was doing a full inspection, all suited-up and my two year old came over and watched the whole thing, while holding my leg!


You must have very docile chilled out bees. One of my hives is like that. The other one is more aggressive.
My bees seem to be doing ok with that space. But once again I do not have an identical hive faced opposite direction to compare.

What race are your bees? NWC are suppose to be the most gentle.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Adjustable landing pads? Do the hinges ratchet into different angles or just flat like shown?

When do you get your bees?


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

The only reason the hinges are there, so I can lift the landing boards up for transportation. (got that idea from polish hives here on forum) 2 of my hives will be sent for pollination and 2 will stay home collecting local stuff for local honey. I will place distinguished markings (countries bumper stickers) on the boards for them to Identify the hive better. (maybe silly but fun)

The bees are already in there, but this is very early morning, and temperature was in the 40s. I had 2 hives and split them into 4.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

Great job and nice setting for bees.


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

DSC02370 by beehiveusaalex, on Flickr


----------



## beehiveusa (Nov 14, 2012)

DSC02370 by beehiveusaalex, on Flickr


DSC02371 by beehiveusaalex, on Flickr

WATER SOURCE, BUT THEY DONT USE IT!!


DSC02364 by beehiveusaalex, on Flickr

2ND ENTRANCE BELLOW THE SUPPER FOR DRONES TO ESCAPE.


DSC02363 by beehiveusaalex, on Flickr

TOWER 1 - POSSIBLY QUEENLESS FOUND BUNCH OF DRONE BROOD
TOWER 2 - VERY LITTLE ENTRANCE ACTIVITY, EVEN THOUGH THE NUMBERS INSIDE THE HIVE ARE OK
TOWER 3- PRIDE AND JOY, CANNOT KEEP UP WITH THEM FAST ENOUGH
TOWER 4- SECOND TO TOWER 3, BUT MIGHT GIVE ME SOME HONEY.


----------

